# CNET reverses vote on Dish Hopper DVR @ CES



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It seems that the new Dish Hopper DVR with commercial skip technology made CBS upset enough to pressure CNET to reverse it's "Best of Show Award" @ the CES this year.

http://www.ecoustics.com/news/dish-awards-pulled-cnet-award/

CNET got this backwards, they should have disqualified themselves from voting if they have a conflict of interest. Shame on them. 

I've recently noticed that Comcast has disabled it's fast forward button when viewing its "on demand" offerings. I guess the powers to be really are that powerful. I will have to complain to comcast & I recommend that we all complain. It's no one elses business if I skip a comercial. Next thing you know, the skip feature on our disc players will be locked out as well.

I suggest that when we buy content, it is our choice to watch it or not. The average hour long show sports about 20 minutes of commercials.


----------



## dizzyrapper18 (Jan 25, 2013)

at my new house I will be get ATT Uverese. seems like a great price compared to others for the channels and features. It does seem cool you can skip commercials but how will anything be up to date time wise? you skip everything and yet your 2 hours ahead watching commercial free tv, how does that work?


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just Leslie Moonves and Charlie Ergen having a contest. Too bad the plebes are getting sprayed in the process.

The latest is CBS is asking the courts to nullify their retransmission agreement with Dish because Dish didn't mention Hopper when they were inking the contract. I'm sure Charlie is laughing at this since they will still be available to Dish subs with OTA tuners in their Dish receivers.

I think Dish is going to win the Hopper case.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonto said:


> It seems that the new Dish Hopper DVR with commercial skip technology made CBS upset enough to pressure CNET to reverse it's "Best of Show Award" @ the CES this year.
> 
> http://www.ecoustics.com/news/dish-awards-pulled-cnet-award/
> 
> ...


It annoys the out of me that most BD disks almost force me to watch the previews. It is possible to fast forward through each individual one, but not skip or go straight to the menu. This is a step back from the DVD. I am thinking of dropping BD from Netflix and going back to 100% DVD because it is so annoying.

The other day, I had a defect on a BD. it booted me off the disk. It took several times of restarting to get to the right chapter and only miss a couple of minutes of the film. Each reboot, I had to see the previews again.

With Comcast, it might be possible that someone will post a work around that will allow an instant skip like I still have in DISH. There is a similar workaround for DirectTV DVR that entails hitting a few buttons on the remote.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

TheHammer said:


> It annoys the out of me that most BD disks almost force me to watch the previews. It is possible to fast forward through each individual one, but not skip or go straight to the menu. This is a step back from the DVD. I am thinking of dropping BD from Netflix and going back to 100% DVD because it is so annoying.
> 
> The other day, I had a defect on a BD. it booted me off the disk. It took several times of restarting to get to the right chapter and only miss a couple of minutes of the film. Each reboot, I had to see the previews again.


While it might not be an option for Netflix, I noticed on the new "Mastered for 4k" discs that they dropped all the previews, special features, commercials, etc. You get the FBI warning, and then a basic menu for audio/chapter selection. I can't say I noticed an honest difference with the whole "4k" bit, but since they cost the same as the regular BD's, I considered it a worthwhile perk.


----------



## Smitty55 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tonto said:


> It seems that the new Dish Hopper DVR with commercial skip technology made CBS upset enough to pressure CNET to reverse it's "Best of Show Award" @ the CES this year.
> 
> http://www.ecoustics.com/news/dish-awards-pulled-cnet-award/
> 
> ...


I agree, it's really no ones business if I want to skip commercials.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

What ticks off the big boys is having the means to do it easier. Still, I think AutoHop will eventually fade away as network lawyers 'discover' more problems they can attribute to this feature. Especially if it can be supported by a consortium of networks when presented to the FCC. 3rd party alliances like CNET can only further help their cause.


----------

